# Suiting with medical issues.



## Arzus (Feb 1, 2011)

I have recently been removed from permanent bed rest, and I am fully enjoying it.
I'm looking to get back to suiting and I am trying to cover all the right bases before jumping in headlong. (Long story short I have seizures, a heart condition that could possibly effect me. Day to day it is a risk, not just when I suit). A flare up is RARE, but it can be very sudden and always random.

I want to know what people think is the best way to protect ones self if a medical emergency should arise.
My handler is always aware of what to do, and I am more then aware of what is going on with my body, and take steps to take the best care of myself as I can.

But shit happens no matter what I do, and I don't want to die if something did happen.

So, whats the best way to keep others informed?
Medical alert jewelry seems like a good option, as do instruction on what to do in a pocket or fanny pack, as well as a list of medications kept with my ID.
Do we recommend giving con staff a heads up? I don't want people getting spooked, but I also don't want everyone in a panic if something did happen.

I do take good care of myself, I do not expect anything would ever happen, but keeping it in mind and preparing for the worst and praying for the best is what I do. 

Ideas?


----------



## Icky (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't mean to be a dick or anything, but not going in a suit is probably the safest option here.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 1, 2011)

Making sure the proper individuals know is of course a wise thing to do. 

Con Staff may not know exactly what to do but as soon as they hear that someone has collapsed, knowing to get EMS there ASAP never hurt anyone.

I personally wouldn't want to have my suit destroyed by EMS though... (As they may deem it necessary to cut you out of it for whatever reason)

Consider keeping all your information on an easy to read card on a lanyard around your neck while in suit. And 2 handlers if necessary.


----------



## Arzus (Feb 1, 2011)

These things happen even out of suit, and the suit doesn't really effect it, or cause it.
I don't want to stop my life because of one thing, I want to just be safe.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

I think you should give yourself time to get used to being up and about. You don't want to overdo it, afterall. Safety first, man.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 1, 2011)

Arzus said:


> These things happen even out of suit, and the suit doesn't really effect it, or cause it.
> I don't want to stop my life because of one thing, I want to just be safe.


 
I think Icky understands that fact. But the suit adds a factor that makes stabalizing you more complicated is all.


----------



## Icky (Feb 1, 2011)

Arzus said:


> These things happen even out of suit, and the suit doesn't really effect it, or cause it.
> I don't want to stop my life because of one thing, I want to just be safe.


 
Stopping your life =/= going to a con in a hot suit with poor visibility.


----------



## Arzus (Feb 1, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I think you should give yourself time to get used to being up and about. You don't want to overdo it, afterall. Safety first, man.


By all means yes, its something I plan on building up to.
I'm not planning on doing much at all until AC at the soonest.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

Arzus said:


> By all means yes, its something I plan on building up to.
> I'm not planning on doing much at all until AC at the soonest.


 Good; then don't worry about it until you know you're strong enough, okay?


----------



## Fay V (Feb 1, 2011)

I would honestly completely reject the idea of going in a full. At least in a partial there is easy access to your heart and chest and they don't need to rip the suit in two to get to you. you'll also be cooler. 
I don't think this is a good idea, but you're not asking that. Keep to a partial, talk to con staff about it. if the staff is uncomfortable with the idea (it might be a liability for them or the hotel.) then listen to them.


----------



## ShadowEon (Feb 1, 2011)

It is nice to see that you are doing better now but take it easy. I suggest maybe starting with a partial (or just the tail/ear deal) and maybe see how you do with that. I don't know if a full would be best for you, they can bother even very healthy people after awhile.

It wouldn't hurt to let con staff know about your condition either, like you mentioned. Regardless of what you do, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Furr (Feb 1, 2011)

If you do go for a full fur suit I would suggest altering it so that all zippers are replaced with Velcro and have seams all the way from head to toe with Velcro. That way if there is an emergency you can rip off the body (kind of like tear off stripper pants) and your suit won't be destroyed. Also make sure that your fur suit head is the type that can be easily pulled off of your head.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 1, 2011)

Furr said:


> If you do go for a full fur suit I would suggest altering it so that all zippers are replaced with Velcro and have seams all the way from head to toe with Velcro. That way if there is an emergency you can rip off the body (kind of like tear off stripper pants) and your suit won't be destroyed. Also make sure that your fur suit head is the type that can be easily pulled off of your head.


 
Medical personal WILL cut your suit off of you rather than take the time to unzip it. You could always use snap buttons like the ones on track pants.


----------



## Bir (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah.. Because medical personnel know that it's not the best thing to move a body if hurt in any way unless absolutely necessary, I know for a fact they WILL cut your out of your suit.

Or, you can have it zip up the front, or perhaps both sides.

You can give the team a heads up on what to do, and have them give your handler a direct call number or something to call them directly and as soon as possible to let them know they need to do.. whatever it is you need them to do. 

I think it's amazing that you're up and about. : 3 If I were in your position, HELL YES would I fursuit and do all of the things I couldn't before. I wouldn't let a silly thing like illness or my heart get in my way from living my life out the way I want it to. 

Anyhow, just make sure your suit is easily removable. That is your best option, I would think. And, to make sure you have an easily accessible instruction manual to let others know how to help you. Instruction manual.. Gosh, that sounds so strange.. x.x;

I know that if I make/buy a fursuit, I have to have mine easily removable as well, and I also have to have some sort of sweet on me at all times. I do not feel nor do I have any reaction to heat until I'm close to feinting, and it's so pathetically fast. Part of it is because I'm a little out of shape, I'm not sure about the sugar thing. That's just what my high school nurse recommended to me when I've gotten close to feinting in school. 

Good luck. : 3


----------



## The DK (Feb 1, 2011)

You should always have someone else with you to be your handler, they save lives!!!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 1, 2011)

Bir said:


> Yeah.. Because medical personnel know that it's not the best thing to move a body if hurt in any way unless absolutely necessary, I know for a fact they WILL cut your out of your suit.
> 
> Or, you can have it zip up the front, or perhaps both sides.


 
I would be afraid Murphy's law would come to play. For some unknown reason fur, fabric, unknown substance- causes the zipper to stick and make it unable to be taken off.


----------



## Arzus (Feb 1, 2011)

I really like the ideas of altering the suit to make it easy to remove, I had planned for more zipper, but I like the 'tear away' track suit snap idea a lot.
I know that a medical team will cut away a suit if it is needed, I'm currently in school to reup my EMT status.

Thanks for all the support as well.
I know I need to take it slow and take baby steps.
First step is to get myself educated and make sure everything is set, these tips are a big part of that!
My handlers are advised on what to do, and one is even trained with an AED, by the way.
Safety is my main concern, and if that means keeping my time in suit way down, or trading off for a partial then so be it.

Thanks again!


----------



## Seven (Feb 1, 2011)

Arzus said:


> I have recently been removed from permanent bed rest, and I am fully enjoying it.
> I'm looking to get back to suiting and I am trying to cover all the  right bases before jumping in headlong. (Long story short I have  seizures, a heart condition that could possibly effect me. Day to day it  is a risk, not just when I suit). A flare up is RARE, but it can be  very sudden and always random.
> 
> I want to know what people think is the best way to protect ones self if a medical emergency should arise.
> ...



As one of the "unofficial" official medical  personnel at many of the conventions and a registered paramedic, here is  my advice to you:

1)  Stay out of suit for now and talk with  your doctors about this.  Explain to them what you want to do, and see  what their recommendations are.  You don't need to inform them about  furry and blablabla, but let them know that you enjoy wearing mascot  suits, and inform them about what in all it entails (heat, time in suit,  types of activity you'll be doing, etc).  Don't be surprised if they  doesn't clear you right away for this type of activity, as suiting puts a  lot of strain on the body.  

2)  Carry on your person, a list of  your conditions, medications and any allergies you have.  Medications  should be listed as drug name, dosage, and what times of the day they  are taken.  You should do this even out of suit, as it helps us medical  personnel out, especially when you are unconscious or otherwise unable  to respond to us.  And the medical alert necklace/bracelet/card?  Yes,  those are very handy.

3)  Have a spotter with you that is knowledgeable with your  conditions and history.  This is vital, especially in the instance that  you do collapse and become unresponsive to us, as he can provide us not  only where to get your information from your person, but can give us a  history as to what you were doing before you went down.  This person  should also be there to get you out of harms way if you start feeling  symptoms that things aren't going well and to convention staff personnel  & 911.  911 should always be the first attempted contact made  before alerting convention staff (in those areas that don't use 911, use  whatever the local emergency services number is).

4)  If you  don't feel confident in your health at the time, don't force yourself to  go out and suit.  Doing so puts you at a much greater risk for things  to go wrong.  

and last but not least

5)  As mentioned  earlier in this thread, I won't hesitate to cut a suit off of someone.   If you are collapsed on the ground and unresponsive to any stimulus, its  getting cut off for multiple reasons:  (a)  I need clear chest and arm  access to hook up any equipment I need to use, and to do proper CPR if  the need arises (AED / monitor / BP cuff).  (b)  To assess your  situation and get a better picture of exactly what is going wrong with  you, I need at least the top portion of your body exposed.  Just because  you have a cardiac history doesn't mean that you didn't further  complicate things by collapsing.  I've dealt with people who have  tripped and fell, and ended up breaking a wrist / arm / ribs / shoulder /  neck.  (c)  I need to get the fursuit head off you to confirm you have a  patent (open) airway, confirm you are still breathing, and check your  pupils / neurological status.


I hope this information helps  you out and was generally informative of how things work.  This by no  means covers all the bases, and is only to be used as a guide.  I'm not a  doctor, and cannot tell you what you can and cannot do, and what the  consequences of your action or inaction will be.  Always consult with  your doctor(s) for the best course of action and ultimate advice.

 - Seven


----------



## DaxCyro (Feb 1, 2011)

As others have already said: Keep your doctor informed. 
I'm not sure what sort of suit you have, but if you could start as partial that would be wise. 
Less strain on the body and easier to aid you if something should happen. 
Last but not least, keeping the con personnel informed and keeping a handler at all time with knowledge about your case (and some recent first aid training). 

Don't want to stop you from suiting, but don't want to your endangering life either.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 1, 2011)

you should be ok as long as you dont overdo it. being in a costume like that all day long will be great stress for your body!


----------



## Foxfairy (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm glad you're getting better, that's good to hear~!
Maybe a 3/4 suit would be the best-- the head comes off easily, and clothes covering the chest can a) add to the character! and b) not be devastating to lose if they need to be cut off.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 9, 2011)

Let yourself rest for a while and then make sure to make your suit very breathable and maybe even install a fan in the suit so that you make sure you suit is highly ventilated.  Glad you feel better-good luck!


----------



## Corwin Cross (Feb 9, 2011)

Maybe have a zipper in the front and have less bulky arm 'paws' or hands to use the zipper. Also, keep your doctor notified, and don't do anything strenuous in the suit. I've never actually been in one, nor own one (I'm too young to get a full time job to afford one), but one of my friends wears the school mascot suit (no, he doesn't know what a furry is), and says that it's hard to move. So... stay safe, and don't die. Maybe bring some friends along to help you out in case you do flare up. And if all else fails, you can always get your friend to submit it to TLC or OWN to get a show in your honor xD...

Kidding. Stay safe. I don't like people dying. Dying is icky.


----------

